# ETL Weekends



## socalsailor (Oct 2, 2021)

So previously ETLs would get every other weekend off. A rumor has been going around that between now and January ETLs are required to work every single weekend and if they need it off they can only get one day off, not both. Is there any truth to this? If so we’re gonna run out of ETLs fast


----------



## bloodyred (Oct 2, 2021)

ETL's are normally to work 40-50 hrs a week, as part of role duties and expectations during Q4 they are expected to do 50-60 hrs. a week.  Possibly more under circumstances, our ETL's have had it pretty cushy since closing lead and TL's close most nights, they have full benefits of having very few work nights, which is better work-life balance, for them anyway.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 2, 2021)

That happens every 4th qtr at my store.


----------



## MrT (Oct 2, 2021)

I know for us it has just been from the Middle of November till New Years.  Maybe that is extended this year but idk.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 2, 2021)

It’s district and store dependent.


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 2, 2021)

We have rotation weekends . No etl needs to close because we have 2 closing Tl .


----------



## NightHuntress (Oct 4, 2021)

We have rotation weekends. But I have also seen  an ETL or two work every single Saturday and take every Sunday off or vice versa during 4th quarter.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 4, 2021)

Well, some of us worker bee TMs work every single weekend, both days, and have a couple of non-consecutive weekdays off. And we don't get the bonuses ETLs do. So even if the OP's statement is true, I'm not really feeling sorry for ETLs who have to work every weekend during Q4.


----------



## TheQuietStorm (Oct 5, 2021)

ASANTS. I still have every other weekend off


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Oct 16, 2021)

This is not new. It will vary by store and district. 

For years my store would always split weekends during Q4. So half of the ETLs/TLs would work every Saturday, and the other half would work every Sunday, with all hands on deck for Black Friday weekend/Christmas weekend.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 16, 2021)

Usually they split Sat/Sun at my store and take weekdays to work 5.  Our store is a hot mess weekend afternoons during 4th quarter but weekdays are pretty chill.


----------

